# My friend with Nissan Skyline G35 coupe..he he..



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

perhaps it's some marketing thing. like a stock split, it's going to split one of it's trademarks into 2. the v35 will get skyline since it also refers to lower cars as well and r35 will get GT-R. just like the "celica supra".


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

dorkus said:


> ...i just thought a person buying an Infiniti G35 and rebadging it to Nissan Skyline was kind of ricey and dumb, but again, just my personal opinion.


I don't think it's ricy at all (because it is, after all, a Skyline). However, it would be ricy if they rebadged their G35s with GTR badges.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

FYI:
http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?section_id=29&article_id=8707


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

People get these 2 cars mixed up all the time. A Skyline and a Skyline GT-R are two completely different animals. 

Skyline = 3'er.
Skyline GT-R ~ M3

The G35 is the V35 version of the Skyline. The GT-R version of the V35 hasn't been released and it's currently under development....the R-35.


----------



## amerikiwi (Nov 5, 2004)

The final model of the GTR34 Skyline was the 2002 "NUR" edition models. They made 250 M Spec NUR and 750 V Spec II NUR. They all sold in 1 day. I am fortunate enough to have one and its the only one in NZ - see link

http://www.gt-r.nu/amerikiwi/

The new Skyline GTR is not confirmed yet but will probably be a T/T V-6 and about 450hp. Japan has lifted the 280hp restriction so anything can happen. Whatever happens, for it to better the old GTR is would have to be be pretty awesome.


----------

